# low dose, extended period, Dianabol cycle



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

has anyone ever tried or know someone who has done this. I have never used steroids before and wanted to do 10-15mg/day for a period of 5-6 months. my goals at the completion of the cycle are strictly increased strength and power with no concern for bulk at all. I believe this method of taking d-bol will minimize side effects as well as the % drop-off at the end of the cycle while allowing me to train hard and minimize or eliminate over training. I am an olympic weightlifter so the nature of my training is high intensities and low reps, emphasis on strength and speed. I eat an adequate diet weighing in at 101 kilos. I don't know if such low doses would prompt the use of an ancillary drug (nolvadex, proviron, clomid, hcg, etc.) at the completion of the cycle but it is something I am considering. anyone have any comments, suggestions, etc. on this cycle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, first of all I have never heard of this with the exception of HRT or TRT thearapys. Hormone replacement thearapy is for guys that have a natural low testosterone levels. This can be a medical conditon.

The problem I see with this is you are not doing enough to really get your biggest bang for your buck. Not enough to get a good gain and your own levels will drop or even shut off and then you will be left with a low dose of d-bol only in your system. You will still need to do ancillary drugs as you will be on a long cycle.

I would do the opposite. Go on short cycles and make small gains then use some ancillary drugs. You will bounce back really fast with small doses. Long doses are a bitch to come back from.

Some say that the time on is the same for the time off.

I am not expert so maybe other guys can post away.

Another problem is with orals they can be kindof hard on the liver.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

i am not looking for the typical steroid "bang". in this case the d-bol is used more for recovery than anything else (the other benefits are still welcome though!). I want to train heavier more often and as a result have consistent gains as opposed to my lifts shooting through the roof from just a couple weeks of juice. I was concerned about liver damage but was hoping the lower doses wouldn't be as harsh. is this true? also, even if my own test shuts off, is the amount of d-bol in my system (probably 15 mg) more than the original level of my own test by itself? as far as taking an equal amount of time off as I was on, that was the plan because in the 6-7 months that follow there are a series of drug tested national championships that I will have to be clean for. thanks for your help.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi mate... what you are proposing is similar to a bridging cycle... thats where you take 10mg of dbol (not more than that though) first thing in the morning upon waking... its supposed to piggy back your natural test production spurt first thing... and thus have less impact on the HPTA... not sure if running it for 6 months is a good idea... more like 2 to 3 at most... keep anti e's etc on hand just in case and take some ala (say 500mg per day) to help the liver etc... I will try to dig out my info on bridging if youre interested...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Mmmmm I suppose it's possible, I know people that stay on d-bol for long periods of time, back in the old days it was known for bbers to take 10-15mg of d-bol for 10 months a year. I personally don't recommend it but if you do then make sure you're taking your liver protectants


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I was reading an interesting article yesterday about using dbol as a suppliment. The author suggested that you could take a small amount a day for a much longer period than normal. You wouldnt take any at the weekends, and because of this, and the fact the dosage was so low, you shouldnt experience any sides, and your natural test levels wouldnt be affected. Was interesting reading.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

The Article in question, cut & pasted from ukmuscle.co.uk

This article was originally intended to be a history of the anabolic steroid dianabol and it's usage in bodybuilding, but there is little real evidence of how it was used in previous decades. However, in the course of research, I have come to the conclusion that current use of dianabol as a supplement is not as efficient as it could be. Most of the modern thoughts on dianabol use reflect around myths and irrelevant scientific studies; this article attempts to explain new ways of thinking on dianabol usage using scientific evidence and people's experiences.

Dianabol (or dbol as it's commonly called) is one of the most commonly used oral steroids. Its chemical name is methanedienone or methandrostenolone and there are many different pharmaceutical and generic varieties including Anabol and Naposim. In this article we look at lower dose usage of dianabol as a supplement, as opposed to using pro-hormones or pro-steroids.

Liver Toxicity of Dianabol

The 17 alpha-alkylated properties of methanedienone do make it liver toxic, but this, I believe, is overstated as most of the evidence of its toxicity comes from studies on individuals and not from studies on large groups of dianabol-using bodybuilders. One study on rats (1) showed that regardless of dose or time of administration, dianabol produces changes in enzymatic activity, which leads to hypertrophy of hepatocytes; which basically shows that dianabol is toxic to the liver. But in another study (2) Nerobol (Russian Dianabol) was found to favour a rapid normalisation of functional and metabolic disorders of the liver, which contradicts the earlier evidence. This shows that the whole idea of dianabol being dangerous is in no way as bad as some would make out.

Benefits of Dianabol Use

Dianabol has been shown to increase anaerobic glycolysis (3), which increases lactic acid build up in the body. This is beneficial because lactic acid is used by the muscles to form glycogen, which in turn provides energy in anaerobic metabolism. Lactic acid is also a key chemical in the disposal of dietary carbohydrates, which means you are less likely to get fat while using dianabol.

A study on osteoporosis (4) showed that at a dosage of just 2.5mg per day for 9 months dianabol was more effective than calcium supplementation in reducing osteoporotic activity, it was also shown to increase muscle mass more effectively. Another study on osteoporosis (5) which lasted 24 months, showed just how dianabol works on osteoporosis; dianabol increased total body calcium, and also total body potassium. This may not mean much to you as a bodybuilder, but the actions of calcium are very important to bodybuilders, as it transports large numbers of amino acids and also creatine and these two things are vital in muscle growth. Potassium is also very important, as it assists in muscle contractions, transmitting nerve signals, and insulin release; so it is also a very anabolic substance.

One very interesting study (6), although not significant in bodybuilding terms, showed that dianabol increases the sensitivity of laryngeal tumour cells to radiotherapy, and concluded 'recommending this hormone to be used during radiotherapy of patients with the laryngeal cancer'.

How to Cycle Dianabol

To create a cycle for dianabol that is based around using it more as a supplement than a steroid, we first need to look at the current trend for cycling dianabol and analyse what is wrong with it. An average cycle of Dianabol is usually structured as 25-40mg split throughout each day for 4-6 weeks, either alone or stacked with other steroids.

Firstly a dose of 25mg or more commonly causes water retention. It is well known that dianabol does aromatise quite easily, and most of the water retention is usually attributed to a build up of excess estrogen. However, it is my belief that initially water retention is caused by the body holding on to water due to the effects of dianabol on the body's mineral balance, in particular the potassium/sodium balance. This coupled with the fact that dianabol cause estrogenic side effects, leads to a lot of water build-up, and as there is little we can do about the change in the bodies mineral balance, the only other thing we can do is try to reduce aromatisation, usually with Nolvadex (tamoxifen) or other anti-estrogens. This is not the only method though, by reducing the dose, less of the drug will aromatise, which leads to less estrogen and more importantly less water retention. Reducing the drug during a cycle would lead to estrogen levels dropping slowly, so we should start the cycle with a lower dose of 10-20mg each day.

Splitting the dosage when you are using a low dose is virtually pointless, as you will get a much smaller peak of the drug. So in this case it is best to take it in a single dose in the morning (preferably with grapefruit juice). Although this will not prevent suppression of natural testosterone, it may lessen it to a certain degree, as your body will still have lengthy periods later in the day when there is little testosterone circulating, and so it may still produce some.

Now if we look at cycle duration, 4-6 weeks seems too short to have any real effect at a low dose, but how can we use dianabol for longer without placing more risk on our liver? The solution is actually quite simple; by taking weekends off from the drug we will give our livers a break from processing the drug. Due to the short half-life any active substances will be out of our system within 24 hours of your last dose, now this may seem like it will cost you gains, but in actual fact it will cost you little or no losses in the long run as even though there is no active drug in the body the effects are still present i.e. extra intramuscular water, and a more anabolic mineral balance. These effects usually taper off over several days. This method will not however, help your natural testosterone to return from its inhibited state, as this process can take considerably longer. If we take weekends off and use a lower dose, we should in theory be able to use dianabol for 10 weeks with no problems. A simple bit of mathematics can show this point best:

6 weeks @25mg each day = 1050mg of Dianabol in total

10 weeks with weekends off @15mg each day = 750mg of Dianabol in total

So as you can see, by using this system your liver will actually process less dianabol than in a conventional cycle, add this to the fact that you can make gains for 10 weeks instead of 6, and with fewer side effects, and you get a very solid cycle.

Summary

This Cycle Theory can be applied in many different situations, for instance a beginner could use the dianabol on it's own for 10 weeks and gain very well. A more experienced steroid user could use this alongside an injectable cycle for very good gains too, getting the benefit of the initial quick gains of the Dianabol, with the slower but stronger gains of an injectable.

This cycle may seem to go against many of the current trends of dianabol use, but I believe that by using dianabol as a supplement to good training and nutrition you can make very good gains.

References

Effects of methandrostenolone on liver morphology and enzymatic activity. Nesterin MF, Budik VM, Narodetskaia RV, Solov'eva GI, Stoianova VG.

An experimental study of the hepatoprotective properties of phytoecdysteroids and Nerobol in carbon tetrachloride induce liver lesions. Syrov VN, Khushbaktova ZA, Nabiev AN.

Effects of methanedienone (methandrostenolone) on energy processes and carbohydrate metabolism in rat liver cells. Serakovskii S, Mats'koviak Iu.

Calcium, vitamin D and anabolic steroid treatment of aged bones: double-blind placebo-controlled long-term clinical trial. Inkovaara J, Gothoni G, Halttula R, Heikinheimo R, Tokola O.

Changes in body composition following therapy of osteoporosis with methandrostenolone. Mann V, Benko AB, Kocsar LT.

Radiomodifying effect of methandrostenolone on laryngeal cancer cells. Bordiushkov IuN, Kucherova TI, Kisliakova ND, Vagner VP, Zubkova TV.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Heres the dbol bridging thing I was talking about... never done it myself but have heard it works for some pretty well... also if youre using dbol in this way you are not really off gear...

The Dianabol Bridge Explained

I've been reading some of the posts regarding this bridge and some of them are truly from left-field.

First of, this is a BRIDGE. OK? a B-R-I-D-G-E.

Your LH function and Test levels are supposed to RECOVER.

Ok, now having said that.

Here's the pharmo-kinetics behind Methandrostenelone, brand name Dianabol. 10mg taken at once will increase your average testosterone level by 5 times and decrease your endogeneous cosrtisone by 50-70%.

The reason why dianabol is a good choice for a bridge is that its VERY anti-catabolic. It also dopaminergic. Giving you the benefits of increased CNS strength modulation by its androgenic mode of action.

Androgens, in case you don't know, increase neuro-muscular function, thus STRENGTH.

OK. Now, lets delve into the metabolic chemistry behind

dianabol's choice as a bridging agent.

When are testosterone levels highest? Answer: In the AM, thats when.

Your body releases a tesosterone spike in the morning. This is when tesosterone levels are highest.

When are Insulin levels lowest? Answer: In the AM thats when.

Low insulin levels=increased protein used as fuel. (Also fat, but protein is also being converted to glucose via glucogenesis)

OK, here is where dball's short half-life works for us (Its 3.2-4.5 hrs btw)

Lets take Subject X.

He's in bridging mode. He has just woken up. The body is about to release tesosterone, thus creating a spike. His insulin levels are low. His LH and test levels are very low.

He pops 10mgs of dianabol. Here is where things get interesting.

The 10mgs of dianabol will cause a testosterone spike WHICH COINCIDES WITH the testosterone

released ENDOGENEOUSLY in the AM by the testes. The body will be partially fooled. It will not entirely detect the increased levels of testosterone (above the normal test sipke), thus LH function WILL REMAIN only partially(Very little actually) suppressed. In other words, he is "piggy-backing" an extra dose of testosterone on top of the endogeneously reduced one, thus creating an "inflated" test spike.

Henceforth, LH levels WILL BE ALLOWED TO SLOWLY RECOVER over time. Also, dballs anti-catabolic effect will help curb protein-loss in the morning from low insulogenic levels.

HOWEVER, and here is where almost all of you go wrong. You CANNOT GO PAST 10mg of dianabol in the AM for this bridge to work!!!! Why? Because of the blood levels of dianabol you would generate.

10mg in the AM will be broken down to 5mg in about 4 hrs (Probably less) 5mg of dianabol, is not enough to cause another rise in testosterone levels after the precceeding one. Thus, LH function is allowed to up-regulate. Anything more(Say 20mgs), will cause a SEDCONDARY testosterone spike which WILL inhibit LH function further, thus not allowing LH function to recover.

Oh yeah...100mgs? ROTLMFAO!! Fat chance.

The difference between 20mgs and 10mgs means the difference between allowing LH to recover slowly and not allowing it to. So, here's the scenario summed up:

Beginning: LOW LH and test.

Adding the 10mgs dball.

LH is allowed to SLOWLY RECOVER over time as testosterone levels are kept at a level which will not cause muscle-loss. Also, dball's anti-catabolic effects will reduce protein degradation.(Via cortisone reduction)

This is what i call a double positive. You have managed to INCREASE anabolism(Test levels) and DECREASE catabolism(cortisone), during a bridge to boot!!

The bridge should last 8 weeks, NO LESS. I also have to say, that it WILL NOT restore complete LH function. It'll get you 80-90% of the way there but the only way you're going to get your full LH function back is if you go OFF completely.

Anavar WILL NOT restore LH completely either btw. (In case anybody is wondering.) The difference is that with anavar you can take it throughout the day and with dball it HAS TO BE once in the AM.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow Greyphantom, great articles. I like the bridge thought. That makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

greyphantom and turbo- thank you so much! those were both great articles. After reading those and adding some outside knowledge, I have a cycle proposal, tell me what you think- 10mg/day D-bol taken upon waking mon.-fri. taking weekends off. sometime around lunch or shortly thereafter take a dosage of tribulis terestris (tribex) to boost LH from it's slightly depleted levels. on the weekends double the Tribex- 1 dose upon rising and 1 before retiring. take plenty of liver protectants (what else besides ala?). i'd like to do this for about 20 weeks. this will be the only cycle for at least another year and considering it's my first, I expect good results. I have 2 more questions- does this cycle fit my training goals well ( see my earlier 2 posts). and also, will I need ancillary drugs ( I don't think so but i'd like to hear your opinions.) thanks again for all your help!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would take some hcg as it mimmics LH. In really small doses your own test levels will rise without aromitazation. Your nuts wont shrink at all. I took tribex post cycle and it did not work too good for me but you can give it a shot.

Lets see what the guys say here.

Anadrol is what power lifters usually use. That is some strong stuff though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I'm on trib at the minute and it is doing sod all


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

TBH as this is your first cycle I would run a complete cycle.. say 30mg dbol for 6 weeks... this will give you some great gains and using good pct you should keep most of them...

However if you wish to run the dbol at 10mg as you have described then definitely get some nolva to keep on hand as well as you never know how it will affect you till you try it... also just re the HCG.. be careful if you go that route as it can shut down your system as well... re liver protectants... IMHO I think ala is the best... you could try milk thistle as well as this also helps out...

I have also tried trib combined with zma and anodenistienne(sp) and felt it helped a little but imo didnt work enough for me to continue on using it...

Ok looking at your training goals then the 10mg type of cycle is probably not for you... if you want power and strength then the best aas for this (if youre looking at oral only) would be anadrol or dbol... these will give you both plus some size... other good aas for strength and power would include anavar which is noted for strength gains without much size... I would go with a complete cycle...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

I think i'll take your advise on doing a complete cycle. I was sort of against it but it seems like the way to go. how does something like this sound:

week 1-6: 20mg/day d-bol

week 7-12: 300mg/week test (cyp. or enan.)

week 13-18: 15mg/day d-bol, 250mg/week test (cyp. or enan.)

week 19-20: 1500 i.u. HCG every 4th day, 20mg/day nolvadex

week 21-22: 20mg/day Nolvadex

I know the d-bol and test dosages are on the low side but I think with the length of this cycle, I'll get the strength gains I want. also, considering this is my first cycle, it seems like a pretty solid start. any comments? and thanks again for all your help.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

18week cycle with low amounts of test. Umm... Not sure what others will say, but personally I think you`d get better results from doing 8->12weeks of 500mg test rather than dropping the amount for the 2nd half. Also, you should really run the test from day1 to give it chance to build up in your system, using the dbol to give you a kickstart. Rather than just run dbol for 6 weeks, stopping that, then starting a low dose of test.

Id try

Weeks 1->4 dbol 30mg/day

Weeks 1->12 500mg Test.

Then run your PCT.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

As Turbo has said run the dbol for 6 weeks at 30mg and start the test in week 1 (same time as the dbol) and run it for 8-12 weeks at 500mg or thereabouts... with pct to follow


----------



## RhiNo1436114491 (Dec 4, 2003)

Plz keep us updated Bro. As this is pretty interesting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah test right off the bat the esters last like 3 weeks for the cyp. I recomend the cyp myself but I am no expert. I noticed my shoulders come alive on the cyp.

I would split that hcg up to about every 3 days @ 300 IU's if you notice the nuts start to atrophy then you can up that to 500 IU's every 3 days. Small amounts dont aromitize and will save the nuts so post cycle will recover faster. I use 300 every 3 days and they can get pretty fat after the shot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

can you explain to me the principle of "kickstarting" the system with d-bol. I'm inclined to apply the principle of K.I.S.S.- Keep It Simple Stupid! I'm slowly narrowing things down and I feel like I'm almost there. After looking at the calendar , I now know my cycle will be 16 weeks: april 11- Aug. 1st. my goals are strength , speed, and power. my training will reflect that. my drugs of choice will be test (cyp. or enan.) and Dianabol. most people say test first so we apply K.I.S.S. and get:

weeks 1-8: 300-400mg/week test

weeks 9-16 20-30 mg/day Dianabol

+pct

if "kickstarting" isn't all that much advantageous than this i think i'll just keep it simple, train hard, and eat big. Again, I thank all of you for putting up with me. I'm new to this and have a lot of questions. In the grand scheme of things I don't want to do any crazy cycles. just one good cycle a year, keep training hard and I should be giving the 2008 olympics a run. thanks again, you've been so much help.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kick starting is done in the beginning of the cycle as the orals get into the blood quick.

The injectibles take time to go into your system even weeks. So you kindof ride a wave using the orals into the system and let the injectibles take over. The injectibles are much calmer on the liver than the orals are as the orals have to go through the whole digestive process to get into the bloodstream. Lots of guys have great results from orals but they work better stacked with an injectible and are safer if used short term (orals).

I have never used d-bol but my brother has and it made him stronger than sh1t.

But I only use injectibles because I tend to have some alcohol in my diet at times and dont want to push that envelope


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

People say test first possibly meaning that it should be the first thing anyone uses in general not so much the first part of the cycle... stacking orals and oils together will give very good results and so can using orals and injects on their own... but if you are gonna use dbol and test then the best way to combine them would be the dbol weeks 1-6 with the test weeks 1-12 or there abouts... puting the dbol in at the beginning of the test will give your body a good start which the test will then capitalise on... Dont take the KISS principle to far...

Kickstarting will be much more advantageous in this cycle than running the dbol after the test...


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I think hackskii and greyphantom here have explained the cycle i suggested pretty well. And to be honest, you cant get much more simple as that! If you want to keep it even simpler, then dont bother with the dianabol. But, as I found out, even decent test wont kick in until about week 4 or 5. Im not sure that id run it over a 16 week cycle though. Id aim for 12 weeks max. Although, if you are still making good gains in week 12, then id carry it on a little longer.

Dont forget PCT, and that will take several weeks, plus the recovery phase.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

I use a simlar system and I keep all my gains. When I want to increase a frame I repeat my cycle. I'm one of those people who should not be on steroids as my body reacts badly to them even with the use of anti e's I get bad gyno, and water retention. I have been training for 5 years natural before I even considered taking them. When I put Dianabol in my system all hell breaks loose, I think the reason is I have been training for 5 years natural so my body knows what I want it to do, mixing creatine and Dianabol I get great results.

Ok Heres my cycle:

x15 weeks using 10mg Dianabol first thing in the Am. I take every Sat / Sun off from the dianabol cycle and my training (this is important) Liv - 52 are used throughout my cycle, I have Nolv on hand, but don't need it anymore I think the reason I dont need it is because im used to it.

The week before I start my Dianabol cycle, I always do a load cycle with creatine, this is important as creatine takes 4 to 5 days to get into your muscles, if you dont load creatine say if you just take one 4g measure every morning it will take the creatine 6 weeks to get into your system. You combine creatine with Dianabol and the results are amazing. Im not an expert, this is what ive learnt and tried and tested and it works for me. Once you have loaded for 5 days with creatine you just take x1 4g measure in the morning I take Dianabol and creatine at the same time with 100% fruit juice, it's suppost to make the mix more potent.

I try and change the cycle lengths every time so that my body doesnt get used to what im doing, your body is very cleaver, if it can adapt to your diet, training, steroids your results will not be as good.

Hope this helps, we should trial a low dose over 10 - 15 weeks posting up all your results, you will not become Jay Cutler with this cycle. Im not interested in that, I want to look good on a budget LOL.



oly w8lifter said:


> has anyone ever tried or know someone who has done this. I have never used steroids before and wanted to do 10-15mg/day for a period of 5-6 months. my goals at the completion of the cycle are strictly increased strength and power with no concern for bulk at all. I believe this method of taking d-bol will minimize side effects as well as the % drop-off at the end of the cycle while allowing me to train hard and minimize or eliminate over training. I am an olympic weightlifter so the nature of my training is high intensities and low reps, emphasis on strength and speed. I eat an adequate diet weighing in at 101 kilos. I don't know if such low doses would prompt the use of an ancillary drug (nolvadex, proviron, clomid, hcg, etc.) at the completion of the cycle but it is something I am considering. anyone have any comments, suggestions, etc. on this cycle?


----------



## lrt (Jun 20, 2011)

Graham877. Thanks for that post. I think this kind of cycle - sustainable (small?) gains; would suit me. How long do you take off between cycles? You mention not bothering with nolva. Is this just during the cycle or after as well?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry dude I must be confused I thought you said you are an Olympic lifter? Is it the norm for Olympic litters to risk their whole career by taking steroids?


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

This is a 7 year old thread, doubt you'll get an answer!


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

lrt said:


> Graham877. Thanks for that post. I think this kind of cycle - sustainable (small?) gains; would suit me. How long do you take off between cycles? You mention not bothering with nolva. Is this just during the cycle or after as well?


I dont bother with Nolva at all with this low amount. I'm used to it, I have it to hand just incase LOL. I dont drink booze at all whilst on the gear, I used too but found I ended up having loads of acne and very oily skin. After 15 weeks on I take 2 weeks off. Remember I use Liv 52's all the way through whilst on and i'm taking weekends off too, this helps.

Its mainly being used as a supplement, when I take it I can tell ive took it, my palms start to warm up, I get more of a mind muscle connection, I want to workout more and my appitite goes through the roof. For the natural bodybuilder the challenge seems to be overtraining, using dbol this way aids recovery the only problem I get is the soreness of the muscle groups worked the next day I do lift heavy whilst im on it though.

Im currently using it as above whilst on a keto diet, ive never done this before with Dianabol, I get 1 inch of water around my waist whilst on the gear in the week, then at the weekends it seems to taper off. Even on my x2 rest days from the gear at the weekends I still feel stronger and so ive read because of the anabolic properties contained within taking x2 days off you loose no muscle at all and your giving yourself a break.

Just because I get good results using this this way dosn't mean another will. I read somewhere that in building our bodys up we all climb a ladder, steroids allow you to climb that ladder faster, regardless of how much drugs you take you can only get as big as your geins will allow.

I trained 5 years natural allowing me to get on the ladder higher and because of this I believe this is why I retain much of what I build because I no how to train off steroids. Just poping the drugs in and expecting to build a massive frame in 6 months is stupid due to the amounts of drugs involved, if alittle can be used allong with a quality diet taking regular breaks to recover and reaching our goal in the end surly this makes sense.


----------



## ansen (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey graham, did you faced test suppression issue with this low amount?


----------



## Silat50 (Feb 6, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> Heres the dbol bridging thing I was talking about... never done it myself but have heard it works for some pretty well... also if youre using dbol in this way you are not really off gear...
> 
> The Dianabol Bridge Explained
> 
> ...


I too am considering staying on dbol ,maybe permanantly and am now age 54 and on my 8th week of a sust250 50mgdbol every other day.(gains seem to be better than every day. I suspect it is fooling my body to produce more of its own in between doses since it aromatises so quick.) I am reading this article, now 9 years old and wonder if anyone has followed thru with this bridging and/or 10mg dbol daily routine? This is my first stack in 32 years. I have only done 3 other low dose stacks at age 22 and found that 15mg dbol and 1cc deca-durobolin gives me 9 poinds of weight gain and then a sudden stop in all gains in size,endurance,everything regardless how long I continue. My doctor back then increased me to 2 cc of deca and it made no difference. Now id be doing 500ml of sust with the dbol for this cycle. Went from 170 to 185, my highest weight ever and I cant figure if its the high does of dbol or the sust250. Id like at some point to try 80-100mg dbol ED only, to find out!!! Maybe some tren A alongside for endurance and to cut back the water weight I gained.

Guys, if I were to stay on low dose dbol for lets say 5 yrs, and then do an injectable test. stack only cycle, to give the liver a rest for say 2 cycles of 9-12 weeks each...what would be a sane dbol amt to stay on and where can I find guys who are doing it now? 2 guys told me if I do thnat I better be prepared to stay on forever. Thats scary but.......at 54, low endurance,no drive to even go into the gym and low sex drive, what can i lose?


----------

